# About My Mac Interview



## nataliesfh (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey everyone, i'm new here so I hope I posted this in the right place.
I had an interview with a MAC counter at Macy's three days ago and thought I should let anyone interested know how it went.

I arrived ten minutes early, introduced myself and let one of the MA's know I had an interview. Turns out she was the manager who was interviewing me so she took me into the backroom. She asked me if I had anything for her and I did, so I handed her my portfolio and she looked at it for quite a while, like she spent time examining each picture not just flipping through them. She told me she was impressed because no one brings a portfolio with them. After that she asked me about three sales questions, like a customer comes in wanting studio fix powder, what do you do? And what would you do if there were two customers waiting to be helped and you're the only one at the counter while the lead artists are in the back talking. She also asked me what I would do if another employee started complaining about having long hours.

She asked me to rate myself on a scale of 1-10 and explain why for questions such as how trendy I am, how important punctuality and customer service is to me, my makeup skills, my image.
  Some other questions she asked were what I was wearing(makeup wise), what I knew about MAC, why I wanted to work for MAC, how long i planned to stay with the company, how many hours i could work, what was my favorite MAC product, if I felt comfortable wearing different looks for new collections, then the rest were just basic interview questions. Last thing he said was that she would call me in about a week to let me know if I got the job or not and asked me if I had any questions.


My interview was actually really short, maybe 10 minutes tops. Everyone looked really busy restocking and taking off displays/setting up new ones. I made sure to wear all black and used only MAC products that day.

I read on here that MAC requires employees to wear at least three eye shadows and lip products, so I made sure to do that plus a few more shadows haha. 

  I had a single interview, there wasn't anyone else waiting to be interviewed when I got there. It seems like they were definitely looking for someone with flexible hours, who is trendy, outgoing, and already uses a ton of MAC products. The manager was extremely friendly and laid back also.

So that's pretty much it, I was lucky enough to get the interview in the first place considering I JUST turned 18 in July(and you need to be at least 18 to work there) and another MA who see's me a lot referred me because she thought I did great makeup. 

Hope this helps someone : )


----------



## TheRealRodie (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing. I have my Demo interview tomorrow. I'm a little nervous, but only because I so badly want the Job. I don't want to get there and trip on my words out of nervousness. Last night I stayed up until 3am going over products so that I can accurately describe and sell the products to my model. Wish me luck!


----------



## Msritajanay (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting this information! I hope that one day I will have enough confidence in my art to even go up and ask for an application lol. oh yea, i see that you are 18 right? how long did it take you to build up your portfolio? and did you use a lot of professional photos, or ones you took on your own?


----------



## cazgh (Oct 4, 2009)

Hope you get it


----------



## nataliesfh (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies : )

I've been doing makeup on others since I was 12 :0
It was all just for friends who wanted to look good after p.e haha. I used to keep wet towelettes with me to wipe down brushes and liners, then would resharpen them each time.
It wasn't until I was 15 that I started learning about sanitizing, applying, contouring, freelancing, and all that stuff. I continued doing makeup, but didn't start to take pictures until I was 16 1/2-17 ish. So then I made a model mayhem(which I canceled) and worked with my friends who do photography and other people to get pictures. I mostly did makeup for dances, proms, parties, and what not before that.

Actually the portfolio I brought with me was not up to date at all. I had been keeping photos on my computer from shoots and hadn't uploaded them anywhere or sent them to be printed, so when my computer died all the pictures were gone. I had to talk to a friend who had a few photos left from old shoots we did and chose the best I could from there. Definitely wish I would of had a back up cd or something so that I would have been better prepared.

A lot of the pictures were really high quality because my friend uses a professional camera, but most of the pictures in my portfolio were taken by me with a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ18, which is a great little camera in my opinion. 

_*Msritajanay*-_ You should just go for it and grab an app : )
     Or try to make friends with an employee first and maybe she can refer you, because i've been told that it's easier to get in with a referral.


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 4, 2009)

thats super smart, make friends with an employee, congrats on ur interview, and I hope u get it!!!


----------

